# Finder Symbolvorschau aktualisieren.



## suntrop (3. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich per Apfel J die Info aufrufe und mir die Symbolvorschau anzeigen
lasse, dann zeigt mir der Finder nicht das tatsächliche und aktuelle Foto
an, sonder so wie es mit der DigiCam aufgenommen wurde. Ist natürlich
sehr ärgerlich, wenn ich in der miniatur Anzeige einen anderen Ausschnitt
und andere Farbewerte sehe.

Gibt es irgendwo einen Cache den ich leeren kann, oder wie kann ich
dem Finder mitteiln, dass er nicht mehr up to date ist?


mfg suntrop


----------



## Erpel (4. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist das beschriebene Problem nicht unbedingt ein Fehler des Finder sondern könnte auch mit der Software zusammen hängen mit der du das Bild (ich tippe auf JPEG) geändert hast. JPEG-Dateien können Thumbnails beinhalten die als zusätzliche Information darin gespeichert sind und sich vom echten Bild unterscheiden können.
Wenn nun nach einer Änderung des Bildes diese Thumbnailvorschau nicht ebenfalls neu in die Datei geschrieben wird, der Finder diese Metadaten aber für die Darstellung verwendet so würde das dein Problem erklären.
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100%ig sicher ob das stimmt, aber ich glaube Graphiccoverter - eine Software die bei OS X dabei ist, kann etwas über diese Thumbnails aussagen bzw sie auch neu schreiben. Sieh dich doch mal in dem Programm danach um.

Viele Grüße 
Philipp


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Mai 2006)

Erpel hat recht. Bei mir wird jede Miniatur aktualisiert sobald ich das Bild ändere. In Photoshop musst Du angeben das er die Miniatur immer beim Speichern aktualisiert.
Wenn es ganz und gar nervig wird:

CocoThumbX -> Bilder/Ordner auf Programmfenster ziehen, jede Grafikdatei erhält neue Miniatur (mit Rahmen, rundem Rahmen, Rand, etc.)


----------



## suntrop (5. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich finde den Graphiccoverter leider nicht. Wird der vielleicht mit den Developer Tools
installiert? Denn die habe ich bisher nciht installiert.

Das es am Programm liegt ist natürlich schlecht bzw. jetzt auch egal.
Ich hatte die Bilder alle in PhotoImpact erstellt/gespeichert und jetzt am Mac
habe ich noch keine Grafiksoftware. Ich warte noch bis die Universal von
PS Elements raus kommt.

Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt das es in Zukunft dann wohl nicht mehr auftreten wird
und der Finder nicht schuld ist .

Danke euch.


----------



## Erpel (6. Mai 2006)

http://www.stalkingwolf.net/software/cocothumbx/

Wenn du die Bilder hast und gerne ne richtige Vorschau möchtest nimm doch das Programm was Neurodaemon empfohlen hat.
Welche Version von OS X hast du? Bei mit (10.4) befindet GraphicConverter ganz normal im Programme Verzeichnis.
Da du aber von Universal Binaries schreibst scheinst zu glücklicher Besitzer eines Intel-Macs zu sein. Es kann natürlich sein dass da die enthaltene Software anders ist, mit den Developertools hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Mai 2006)

@Erpel: Ähm, welchen GraphicConverter meinst Du? Der GraphicConverter von LemkeSoft ist garantiert nicht von haus aus dabei. Und in einem deutschen OS X kommst du mit englischen Namen nicht weit. Ich habe keinen Intel Mac, aber bei mir ist die einzige Apple-Software im »Programme«-Verzeichnis die irgend etwas mit Grafik kann der Bildbetrachter »Vorschau«.
Und ich HABE die Dev-Tools drauf!


----------



## suntrop (6. Mai 2006)

Ich habe mir CocoThumbX runtergeladen. Damit geht's, auch wenn das Ding
anscheinend nicht die Thumbnails erneuert, sondern ein Icon dafür erzeugt.
Aber nach so einem Programm habe ich die letzten drei Wochen auch fast
vergebens gesucht. Also danke für den super Tipp.

P.S. 
Ich habe OS 10.4.6


----------



## Erpel (6. Mai 2006)

@ Neurodeamon
Bei meinem Mac war GraphicConverter von LemkeSoft dabei, ich bin mir sehr sicher dass der schon immer da drauf war, und im Programm selbst steht auch:
Registriert auf Apple Bundle Customers
Ich dachte das wäre bei allen Macs dabei, aber da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. Tut mir leid.
Gruß Philipp


----------

